# Crmbt 2012



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Five of us will be meeting in Pagosa Springs for CRMBT. Ride starts on August 5. 
Route is Pagosa, Creede, Gunnison, Montrose, Telluride, Mancos, and back to Pagosa. Thursday we have a day off in Telluride.
Can't wait to get in the mountains again - away from the heat!
Anyone else participating?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

So I'll add to my own thread
We rode all week and had perfect weather. Never came close to getting rained on while riding. Temps were almost perfect. Actually left one morning in short sleeves.
Had some great food along the way too.
Overall a great week of riding.


----------

